# Pummell Drive IWDVD-100



## doublejc171 (Jan 15, 2016)

Can anyone send me a picture of the installation diagram for the Pummell Drive IWDVD-100? I am installing a new dvd player and I am having a hard time identifying which color wire went to which speaker. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

